# Does your purchase month matter?



## jmstew (Aug 10, 2008)

I have read all the information on DVC on the board.  Really great info.  I am a little confused about the month that points are available.  Does this really matter with DVC?  are there bad months or good months that make getting reservation harder or easier to get respectively?

Bonus question   I am looking resale and SSR seems cheap considering it goes until 2054.  Is there something I should know?  Is it not as good of a DVC resort as the others?

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## littlestar (Aug 10, 2008)

We have an August use year and that works out really well for our September and January point trips. If we have to cancel a trip, I still have time to bank points. 

I really like SSR since it has been completed. My favorite area is the Grandstand area - it's close to the main pool area, but peaceful and quiet with it's own great pool area.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 10, 2008)

Your purchase month might impact your banking availability (see Q&A below) but I think you might be referring to "use year" (see Q&A below). 



> From FAQ under dvcbyresale
> 
> *Q. What does the term "Use Year" mean? *
> A. The use year refers to the twelve month period starting on the first day of the month of your assigned use year. Each year, Disney will add your annual allotment of points on the first day of your use year. Any previously banked points become available as well. Any borrowed points expire during the use year they were borrowed and should be used prior to your use year anniversary month.
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 10, 2008)

jmstew said:


> Bonus question   I am looking resale and SSR seems cheap considering it goes until 2054.  Is there something I should know?  Is it not as good of a DVC resort as the others?



Each DVC resort has PROs and CONs. It really depends on your personal preference. 

*Some folks like the feeling of being in a hotel *so they prefer Beach Club, Wilderness Lodge, Boardwalk and Animal Kingdom villas. These villas are located on the same grounds as a Disney Deluxe Resort. As a result they have access to the Disney Deluxe Resort amenities (such as elaborate themed Deluxe Resorts lobbies, signature dining, character dining, room service, larger resort pool, hotel resort activities, etc).  

Beach Club and Boardwalk have a walkway and ferry service to EPCOT and the STUDIOS.
Beach Club has access to the only Disney Deluxe Resort that offers a lazy river and large water play area (Stormalong Bay)
Wilderness Lodge has ferry service to Magic Kingdom
Wilderness Lodge is the smallest DVC resort.
Animal Kingdom Jambo House villas are converted hotel rooms at the existing Animal Kingdom lodge so they deviate slightly from the standard DVC villa.
Animal Kingdom Kidani Village villas are currently being built next door.
Both Animal Kingdom Resorts include rooms with savanna view where you can see animals right outside your window

*Some folks like the feeling of being in a home away from home *so they prefer Saratoga Springs and Old Key West. These standalone DVC resorts are not attached to a Disney Deluxe Resort. They feel like most offsite timeshares (a large condo development with easy access to parking near your building). See Resort maps for Old Key West &  Saratoga Springs

Saratoga Springs has a walkway and ferry service to Downtown Disney
Saratoga Springs has an upscale room décor and is the largest DVC resort to date.
Old Key West has ferry service to Downtown Disney
Old Key West is the oldest resort but has the largest size villas


----------

